# A couple of boats on Craigslist maybe worth a look.



## Crazyboat (Jan 9, 2018)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/d/14-aluminum-nautilus-altra/6419907829.html

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/d/boat-motor-and-trailer/6451313866.html


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 9, 2018)

Those are good deals - especially if the motors are in running condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 10, 2018)

the second one is a steal, if it has a title and the motor runs


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 10, 2018)

Pretty much what I was thinking and why I posted them up. Assuming all work in fair used condition you can't got wrong.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 13, 2018)

These are the kind of listings I have been looking at the past 5-6 weeks. Have looked at hundreds abd these are both good deals. Might take some elbow grease, but if motors run, they could be serviceable
units.


----------

